# looking to adopt Texas DFW area



## Lauren L (Jul 9, 2013)

i recently got back into rats after several years without and i set up my two cages and got some kids however no where could i find one of the rats i was really looking for.

my last rat that died of old age in 2008 was a blue buck with a blaze his best bud that passed with him was a dark chocolate badger and i have really been looking for another rat with a blaze like them,
male or female.
colors:
chocolate
platinum
mink
blue or russian blue
with blaze

sorry if this sounds crazy but i was really hoping to find a blaze as it reminds me of the boys i use to have.
males and females are separated and i house rats in an extra large ferret cage. if you or someone you know has an accidental litter like this and is in the dallas fort worth area of texas please let me know. prefer under 1 year of age as i try not to mix ages .


----------

